# JDRF Richmond Coffee Morning 15 March 2013



## JDRF Volunteer (Feb 19, 2013)

We?ve been keen to meet families in South West London for a while, so we?re holding a coffee morning at the Vineyard Community Centre, in Richmond on Friday 15 March 2013 and we?d love you to join us.

This (free) informal and relaxed morning will give you the opportunity to meet other local families (mums, dads & grandparents) with a personal connection to type 1 diabetes, hear more about JDRF and get to know the London team.

The morning will start at 10am and finish at noon (all teas, coffee and nibbles are free).

If you know of any family who would like to come along, do feel free to pass this invitation on and ask them to reply directly to us.

Please let me know if you are able to attend or have any questions by contacting me directly on 020 3540 0492 or emailing me at londonvolunteer@jdrf.org.uk.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Isaac


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope you get a good turnout Isaac


----------



## JDRF Volunteer (Feb 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hope you get a good turnout Isaac



Thank you, so do I


----------

